# .

## M_a_t_a_n_y_a

!           .        ,          (     ).      -     , ,       (      ,       ) - .    -            ?

----------


## Cvetik_m

*M_a_t_a_n_y_a*, .  :Smilie: 
 /   .
   /.         -.    ,     " "-  ,   ,      /
.  -     )

----------


## M_a_t_a_n_y_a

Cvetik_m,    ,  .           -.           " ".       ,   ,                -   -.  -       " ".     ,    )))  ,      ,  .

----------


## Cvetik_m

""-  (-),
 -- (),
.-.  
/-     (30111 810.....),
-0000000000
.      .

----------


## M_a_t_a_n_y_a

.        /,     ,    ...  ...

----------


## Cvetik_m

.    .       ,     .    ,         30111 810.....,    KZ.....

----------


## M_a_t_a_n_y_a

-. . ,    30111810 -   ,             )))    .   , Cvetik_m!

----------


## usovet

,   !!    -   "  " " " " "     ????
       :
   KZ******B******        3010181*******    ""  301118101*******  17  818  044525225

----------


## usovet

"   " ...

----------


## usovet

.           (  )    75000 .        .   !   ?

----------

,        :Embarrassment:     ?

----------


## usovet

,   -  ! :Frown:

----------


## Alsu_

!
 ( 15%)     !!!      ?       ?
      ,   ,  .

----------

> ?


.




> ?


    -, , , .

----------


## Alsu_

?      ,     !

----------

,        .

----------


## Alsu_

,   :Sun:

----------

, !
, , ,   .
           . 
 -   ,          .
 ,     .
      .
     .   ,   ?



 2019          10%  20%. , ,          20%,           .


      , ,             ,    ,     .

          (. 13   18      " (  .  29.05.2014)).


          (.    27.09.2017  -7-3/765@)      20  ,        . ,          22.04.2019 (20  - ).

                  ,     /  100     (. 3 . 80  ).       100 ,      .


             . ,        2019 .,        20.05.2019.

----------

, !!!,!    ()      ,      ,            ,   .  :
1.             ?
2.     ,     ,     , ..       ,    ?   ?   ?

----------

{VO21200}

----------

